# Happy Thanksgiving!



## Southern by choice (Nov 23, 2017)

Wishing all a Happy Thanksgiving!
May your day be blessed! 


I am thankful for Freedom and for all those that have served this country so that I may have that freedom!
I am thankful for Family!
I am thankful that I have a roof over my head, food on my table!
I am thankful friends!
I am thankful for our BYH community!
I am thankful for my goats and chickens, and dogs, and cats, and critters of all sorts!
Above all I am thankful to my Creator!


----------



## Sourland (Nov 23, 2017)

Nearly 54 years ago I promised the Princess that I would always provide love, food, and a roof over our heads.  I am thankful that I have been able to fulfill that promise so far.


----------



## RoahT (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy thanksgiving to you as well! "Give thanks to our God, for He is good, for His steadfast love is forever!"


----------



## TAH (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all!

Most thankful to God for not giving up on me thru this year of sorrow.... And I've learned to trust Him, and He be my all!

Today is a very sad day to me.... Today is the day papa fell which lead to his death!

But there is so much to be thankful for-

We were blessed with to be able to give my nephew a home.... And we start the adoption prossece after christmas. Yay!

I am happy I was able to spend time with my family before some of them left this world!

We were given a 3000sqf home with 5-acres. Never could have imagianed this would happen.

Our buisness is going good.

And I have finally figured how to get my headaches under control... Even if it means No dairy!

Very thankful!


----------



## TAH (Nov 23, 2017)

(Sorry for all the grammar mistakes... my tablet isn't very good at typing!)


----------



## RoahT (Nov 23, 2017)

TAH said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you all!
> 
> Most thankful to God for not giving up on me thru this year of sorrow.... And I've learned to trust Him, and He be my all!
> 
> ...


He is good!


----------



## TAH (Nov 23, 2017)

RoahT said:


> He is good!


Yes He is! Evan in the times we I don't think so.


----------



## BantammChick (Nov 23, 2017)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!


----------

